# Linux dumps core



## rainman82 (Apr 3, 2013)

Is FreeBSD's gdb able to use a coredump from a Linux installation or only coredumps from FreeBSD?


----------



## expl (Apr 3, 2013)

I am almost sure that you can't. Linux emulator is missing some fundamental syscalls required for gdb to work. But don't take my word for granted on this.


----------



## Crivens (Apr 4, 2013)

Usually, this should work.
We (@work) have to do this sometimes when your embedded system drops a process and you need to analyze that dump on a different machine, with a different OS.
What you need, however, would be all the libs from that target - if you want to examine these also. So I would give it a try, what can you loose?


----------

